# Oh, boy...another screen size question.......



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Good afternoon, Guys.....I've been lurking in the shadows for awhile now, and when I found an empty credit card, I decided (after I asked the wife) to jump right in and buy a Panasonic PT-ax200u, an Onkyo 7.1 In a Box, and a Sony DVD. 
I also have about 14' x 18' to set everything up in; yes...it's a mobile home, but I've already taken the wheels off, so it's now a home. 
What I'd like to know, and I've really looked through postings first, is: does the projected image get sharper/brighter the closer the projector is to the screen? Everything is in transit, so I haven't experimented yet on my own. Also....I would like to have a 100" diagonal screen, and the projector about 10' away. I ordered a 84" wide (I think) screen from Elite, and have started ordering the parts for a 100 dia Do-able screen I'm going to build.
Any help will be appreciated.
jim


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

SOrry I don't have any experience with projectors ... I have a DLP rear projection TV :yes:.

I just want to say ... Welcome to the forum :wave:.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Try this for some specs but yes your projector will have a better picture if unit isnt super far from screen, you can also have more lamps on without serious issues, my projector is 12 ft from my screen and looks great......here is the link

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator.cfm


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

It's not so much that it's brighter/sharper as you get closer - it's more that it'll get brighter/sharper as the screen size goes down. You have X amount of light and X amount of pixels to make up a picture. The bigger the screen, the dimmer per unit area and the bigger the pixels are visibly.

Bryan


----------



## jimpeterson (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks, Guys......and Bryan....with all the reading I've done, that is the first time I've read that. It's so simple, I should have figured it out for myself, but there are a lot of things I should have figured out for myself. I see that you are "into" acoustics; that's a another subject that I have no knowledge on. I have an old house in Mexico, where I spend my winters. Everything is brick; even the floors, so the sound really bounces. I think you could kill a cat if you hollered real loud. I am hoping to install a big screen down there also, if I get this on working here, and am not looking forward to all the audio problems I'll run into.
jim


----------

